# Ex pub pool table



## boomer (15 Jul 2007)

Im wanting to buy a pool table off ebay but my problem is its got to go upstairs in spare bedroom,im very concerned about the weight,could i replace the slate with mdf ?Would the play be affected in anyway ?

Any advice would be great as if it can't be done swmbo says its a none starter & ill after do with a dartboard lol.
Many thanks


----------



## DomValente (16 Jul 2007)

Can't answer your question, but remember to add the weight of all the new "friends" up there too.

Dom


----------



## Marky (16 Jul 2007)

I used to have a pub pool table that I aquired.

I had it in the garage, but I remember that the frame weighed nothing much.

The slate top was heavy, but I remember changing the Baise and it was only a one man lift to get it off the table.

I think it would be okay in an upstairs bedroom (wouldnt guarantee it though), but it was much lighter than a bath full of water and that doesent come through the ceiling.

But Dom's right, add to that the weight of the blokes playing, they weight a hell of a lot more.

Marky


----------



## Racers (16 Jul 2007)

Hi,
The weight depends on the size of the table 6x3 arent to heavy (I used to pick the slates up on my own) 7x4 are a two man job. I don't think pubs have extra strong floors and we used to put them in back rooms etc so I don't think you will have a problem with a slate table, apart from getting it up stairs!

pete


----------



## misterfish (16 Jul 2007)

I had an ex pub reconditioned pool table at the previous house but unfortunately had to go when me moved.

Mine was a Superleague 6 x 3 (rough measurements) with a one piece slate bed with the substructure partly 18mm ply and partly 18mm MFC. The substructure was heavy and dismantled into the base with mechanism and the legs. This needed a minimum of 2 stong persons to move, The slate was similar - about an inch thick and needing two people to move. When delivered and set up the components were all moved into place using a wheeled dolley. When set up the tsble was very heavy and stable.

The slate itself was machined perfectly flat with no sign of flexing or twisting - something that would be difficult to get with an engineered board. Also you would lose a lot of the solidity of the table which could mean that the game would be affected by slight knocks.

Providing the floor can take it, I would strongly recommend sticking with the standard slate.

Also, make it an absolute rule that no drinks of any kind anywhere on the table.

We certainly had a lot of fun from our table. Even better was that when I sold it on Ebay after 5 or 6 years I got more than I paid for it.

MisterFish


----------



## boomer (16 Jul 2007)

Thank you so much for your advice,im looking at a 6x3 so going off the advice i may go for it.

Again thank you.


----------



## White House Workshop (16 Jul 2007)

We got some people querying our wisdom of putting a waterbed in our upstairs bedroom years ago - until I pointed out that it weighed about the same as 10 people and if they thought the floor couldn't hold 10 people perhaps they should complain to building control....

With anything 'heavy' the problem isn't simply the weight it's how it is distributed. I suspect your pool table is on nice fat legs, but imagine if it was to sit on stilettos :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## andrewm (16 Jul 2007)

White House Workshop":uwa38c5t said:


> We got some people querying our wisdom of putting a waterbed in our upstairs bedroom years ago - until I pointed out that it weighed about the same as 10 people and if they thought the floor couldn't hold 10 people perhaps they should complain to building control....



But you're only considering the static weight. What about the dynamic forces when in use  

Andrew


----------



## White House Workshop (16 Jul 2007)

andrewm":36mpq5ae said:


> But you're only considering the static weight. What about the dynamic forces when in use
> 
> Andrew


Negligible


----------



## Bodrighy (16 Jul 2007)

You might find some answers here

Pete


----------

